

Charlie O'Donnel: If you don't lead, you're not a VC - zabramow
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2014/10/22/not-all-startup-and-venture-experience-is-equal-getoffmylawn.html

======
rjf1331
Could not agree more that there is way too much hype around panel speakers and
such. Especially in smaller, not well-known events where they couldn't get an
actual qualified speaker.

I experienced this in the college town where I started my company. They would
take whoever the most qualified person is and give them a panel role or a
speaking role. For example, you'd have a partner at a law firm giving startups
product advice, just because he happened to be the only regarded person they
could get.

Kudos to the poster. Only critique I have is that I misread the title to mean
"If your VC firm doesn't lead rounds, you aren't a VC". Might be better to
clarify.

